# Nie wykrywa sieci eth0

## WireBoot

Witam.

Dopiero co zainstalowalem Gentoo 2008 livecd na swoim komputerze. Ucieszony, ponieważ wszystko na livecd dzialało, zainstalowałem system. Przy uruchomieniu z dysku pojawil się błąd z siecią, a dokładniej:

 *Quote:*   

> network interface eth0 does not exist
> 
> Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

 

Karta sieciowa jest wbudowana w płytę główną. W komputerze jest tylko jedna karta sieciowa (na lan).

Co jest źle, i jak to naprawić?

----------

## sherszen

Trzeba wkompilować odpowiedni moduł karty sieciowej w jądro.

lspci wyświetli Ci wszystkie śmieci jakie masz w komputerze, pewnie masz jakiegoś realteka, albo coś.. no nie wiem, wybierz to co potrzeba zrekompiluj jądro, reboot i powinno działać.

----------

## WireBoot

zapomniałem dodać, ze w gentoo jestem początkujący.

Lspci wypluwa mi kilkanaście wpisów, z czego jeden jest interesujacy:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:12.0 Ethernet controller : VIA Technologies , Inc. Vt6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)

 

Jak to teraz "wkompilować" w jądro?

----------

## no4b

Wejść do konfiguracji jądra, zaznaczyć steronik dla VIA Rhine II (jest taki) i przekompilować.

----------

## sherszen

Jak Ci się udało uruchomić?  :Razz:  Pytam poważnie, bo teraz nie powinno być problemu ze zmianą konfiguracji.

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

Device drivers -> Network devices -> wybierz co tam masz (najlepiej na stałe to wstaw Y/N, spacja; M-moduł)

Wyjdź z kreatora zapisując plik i wpisz: make && make modules_install

```

Przekopiuj obraz z arch/Twoja_Architektura/bzImage /boot/nazwa_pliku_z_kernelem i reboot

----------

